

Optimizing browser handling of Facebook Timeline scrolling - dbloom
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.platform/Gg-n5bcewi0

======
dbloom
Sibling thread posted to webkit-dev (discussion isn't quite as interesting
here, unfortunately): [https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-
dev/2012-February/...](https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-
dev/2012-February/thread.html#19375)

